# Engine mount problem



## Hjudge49 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am restoring a 1971 GTO, 400, automatic. The problem is that the headers (Dougs) are touching the frame on the drivers side. Anyone know of a little higher motor mount that will fix this?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of headers. You don't want to mess with raising the engine because that will mess up your driveshaft alignment unless you also raise the transmission rear mount by exactly the same amount --- and you may not be able to do that because of clearance to the transmission tunnel. The 'usual' way of dealing with header problems like the ones you're having is to dimple the header tubes with a BFH (big friendly hammer) to get clearance. It makes them look bad, but amazingly enough it usually has no effect on how well the headers work. The Hot Rod Engine Masters guys actually tested that to the extreme and were surprised by the results they got.

Here's a link:





Bear


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

That's actually funny Bear! Loved the pic and am sure the article tells all.


----------

